# dodecaphonic violin concertos - who was first?



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I recently published a violin concerto by Hermann Heiss, a German composer and student of Josef Matthias Hauer. The violin concerto by Hermann Heiss was composed in 1930 and is written in twelve-tone technique. With interest I noticed that the violin concertos by Schoenberg (1934) and Alban Berg (1935) postdate this violin concerto and only the one by Hauer himself came earlier in 1928. But are there other dodecaphonic violin concertos from the time before 1935? I would be interested to find out in which position the violin concerto by Hermann Heiss is in the music history:

1. Hauer - 1928
2. Heiss - 1930
3. Schoenberg - 1934
3. Berg - 1935

Can you expand this list (within the time limit of 1935 as the most recent)

Best,
Tobias


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Not in your time frame but well worth hearing...

Egon Wellesz - Violin Concerto, Op. 84 (1961)






Ligeti's Violin Concerto (1990)






In my view, both concertos deserve greater exposure.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^

I hadn't heard it before, but the Ligeti concerto is astonishing. Thanks!


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, that went off topic quickly...


----------

